# IP where did you find your surrogate?



## km1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Currently looking into surrogacy as one of our options and it seems a minefield. I was just wondering what was the most common way of finding a surrogate? Agency, friend/family member, something else?

Is international surrogacy a popular option?


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi km

We are members of SUK, a fantastic organisation that enables surrogates and IPs to meet and develop friendships. We teamed up with an incredible lady J, who did everything she could to help us, but sadly we had 3 BFNs. We are still with SUK and hoping to be chosen again at some point in the future, but our fantastic J will always be a part of our journey as the friendship we established over that time is so strong. I don't know what is more popular but I think that different options work for different people. For us, friendship is a big part of surrogacy. Hope that helps in some way, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,
We also found our surrogate through Surrogacy UK  and had more luck than my friend above. Our little girl was born through straight surrogacy and is five years old now. If you don't have friends or family who are able to help you then I would reccommend joining an organisation. SUk is non profit making and vets all surrogates to check they are genuine and in it for the right reasons as well as physically fit enough to carry a child and emotionally prepared for the realities of surrogacy.
There are no guarrantees that nothing will go wrong and a surrogacy relationship needs a lot of trust and SUk allows IP's the opportunity to meet others who are interested in surrogacy and supports that relationship to grow.
Good luck with your search. Joining SUk was the best thing we ever did.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I keep saying this on lots of threads - so sorry if I seem to be repeating myself- but we found our surrogate on http://www.surrogatefinder.com/findsurrogates/
I have heard SUK is very good too, so the key is to try lots of things and hopefully something will turn out ok
Surrogacy overseas is a bit of a nightmare, as once you have the baby its getting all the paperwork in order to get the baby back to the uK ( and not being deported!) If you choose to do it overseas, you have to be prepared for one of you to stay in the country overseas to get the passport and paperwork sorted out a minimum of 6 weeks upto 3 months
good luck Lily x


----------



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

got to be SUK for me they are ace and if there was any problems they sort them for you   you get to know your surrogate and ip's before you start a journey xxx


----------

